# Apartment rental in Verona.



## FreeFall

Hello.

I am looking for an apartment in Verona/Italy and i was wondering perhaps anyone had offers or suggestions where to find the apartment. I am using the casa . it web page right now but if there is any other good sites for apartment search i would appreciate if you could let me know about them.

Also if anyone can maybe suggest any other - alternative methods for apartment search - feel free to do so.

If anyone got any offers - i am all ears.

I need a rather small apartment 30-50m2 somewhat close to Verona city center but do not have to be old city.(its pretty expensive usually). Need a bed and a decent bathroom/shower and an internet access + washing machine. I guess everything else is optional. Max price - 400-450 euro/a month.

Thanks


----------



## FreeFall

Still i a need of an apartment or alternative to casa.it website.

If anyone have somebody who has or knows anyone who would be interested in renting an apartment for short term rental. max price 500 euro month

Would appreciate a lot.

Thanks


----------



## FreeFall

P.s
Perhaps anyone knows someone who is open for short term apartment rentals in Verona. Thanks


----------



## FreeFall

Still i a need of apartment in Verona. Any offers welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica

it looks like no-one here can help you personally, unfortunately


whenever I'm apartment hunting I usually just walk, drive or cycle around looking for 'for rent' signs

have you tried local agents?


----------



## FreeFall

xabiachica said:


> it looks like no-one here can help you personally, unfortunately
> 
> 
> whenever I'm apartment hunting I usually just walk, drive or cycle around looking for 'for rent' signs
> 
> have you tried local agents?


Yes it seems so but it worth a shot. Perhaps someone will show up 

Well i am trying to move to Italy so the fidning apartment on the spot thing is not an option tho i know its a good way to find apartments. At least a lot of people have said so.

Most local agencies from casa. it are focused on long term rentals - like 4 years etc and i am not yet looking for that.

Anyway if you have any contacts or know any agents who can speak english i would appreciate your help.

But either way thanks for your replay.


----------

